# "I kill, and I make alive; I wound, and I heal."



## Blueridge Believer

"I kill, and I make alive; I wound, and I heal." Deuteronomy 32:39

The work of grace in the soul, in its very beginnings, penetrates deeply into its inmost substance. It wounds and lays open the conscience to the eye of infinite Purity and Holiness. "The entrance of your word (that is, the very first entrance) gives light." "The word of God is living and powerful, and sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart." 

All conviction to be true conviction must be thorough. The field must be ploughed, broken up, and furrowed, before the seed can find a home, a seed-bed for the seed to fall in so as to germinate and grow. There is much to be done in a sinner's heart before Christ can dwell in him by faith, or be formed in him the hope of glory. The heart is naturally very hard; thorns, thistles, and briars overspread its surface; the noxious weeds of pride and lust have taken deep root; much grubbing up of these bosom sins, as well as of our inbred self-righteousness and fleshly holiness, creature strength and sufficiency, is needed to--prepare us to receive a free grace salvation--separate us from the world and false professors--embitter to us the loved things of time and sense--and lay us suing for mercy at the foot of the cross.

The first work, therefore, of conviction must be deep, or at least thorough, in order to make room for Christ and his salvation. And so it is with any manifestation or discovery of the Lord Jesus Christ, any application of his blood, any visitation of his presence, or shedding abroad of his love; these divine realities do not float upon the surface, but sink deep, and penetrate into his heart of hearts, into a man's inmost and deepest soul. How soon is all lost and forgotten, but what the blessed Spirit writes himself in the heart! People say, "How well we have heard!" but all is lost and dropped before they get home from the house of prayer. They read a chapter, close the Bible, and with it, all they have read is closed too. Many have passing pangs of conviction, and passing desires, who give little proof of living under the Spirit's anointings. That divine Spirit does not let the saints of God off so easily. He holds them fast and firm to the work of conviction until he has slain them outright; and when he blesses he heals as deep as he wounds, and reveals the gospel as powerfully as he applies the law.

J.C. PHILPOT 1802-1869


----------



## MrMerlin777

Thanks for posting this brother. 

Phillpot's stuff is always worth pondering.


----------



## Ivan

Blueridge reformer said:


> "I kill, and I make alive; I wound, and I heal." Deuteronomy 32:39
> 
> The work of grace in the soul, in its very beginnings, penetrates deeply into its inmost substance. It wounds and lays open the conscience to the eye of infinite Purity and Holiness. "The entrance of your word (that is, the very first entrance) gives light." "The word of God is living and powerful, and sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart."
> 
> All conviction to be true conviction must be thorough. The field must be ploughed, broken up, and furrowed, before the seed can find a home, a seed-bed for the seed to fall in so as to germinate and grow. There is much to be done in a sinner's heart before Christ can dwell in him by faith, or be formed in him the hope of glory. The heart is naturally very hard; thorns, thistles, and briars overspread its surface; the noxious weeds of pride and lust have taken deep root; much grubbing up of these bosom sins, as well as of our inbred self-righteousness and fleshly holiness, creature strength and sufficiency, is needed to--prepare us to receive a free grace salvation--separate us from the world and false professors--embitter to us the loved things of time and sense--and lay us suing for mercy at the foot of the cross.
> 
> The first work, therefore, of conviction must be deep, or at least thorough, in order to make room for Christ and his salvation. And so it is with any manifestation or discovery of the Lord Jesus Christ, any application of his blood, any visitation of his presence, or shedding abroad of his love; these divine realities do not float upon the surface, but sink deep, and penetrate into his heart of hearts, into a man's inmost and deepest soul. How soon is all lost and forgotten, but what the blessed Spirit writes himself in the heart! People say, "How well we have heard!" but all is lost and dropped before they get home from the house of prayer. They read a chapter, close the Bible, and with it, all they have read is closed too. Many have passing pangs of conviction, and passing desires, who give little proof of living under the Spirit's anointings. That divine Spirit does not let the saints of God off so easily. He holds them fast and firm to the work of conviction until he has slain them outright; and when he blesses he heals as deep as he wounds, and reveals the gospel as powerfully as he applies the law.
> 
> J.C. PHILPOT 1802-1869



James, what book would you suggest as introduction to Philpot? He is very good!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Ivan said:


> James, what book would you suggest as introduction to Philpot? He is very good!




Everything I have of his is online or in my online Bible. His devotional matierial, in my opinion, is the best. This old brother knew about "experiential religion" and could really cut the the heart with his pen. With that said you can go to grace gems and get:

1. daily words for Zions wayfarers.
2. daily portions
3. a great number of brother Philpot's sermoms.

Check out this link: J.C. Philpot


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Here's a good one. This guy must know me personally:



What a mystery are you! 

"So I find this law at work—When I want to do
good, evil is right there with me." Rom. 7:21

Are you not often a mystery to yourself?

Warm one moment—cold the next!

Abasing yourself one hour—
exalting yourself the following!

Loving the world, full of it, steeped up to 
your head in it today—crying, groaning, and 
sighing for a sweet manifestation of the love 
of God tomorrow!

Brought down to nothingness, covered with
shame and confusion, on your knees before 
you leave your room—filled with pride and self
importance before you have got down stairs!

Despising the world, and willing to give it all 
up for one taste of the love of Jesus when in 
solitude—trying to grasp it with both hands 
when in business!

What a mystery are you! 

Touched by love—and stung with hatred!

Possessing a little wisdom—and a great deal of folly!

Earthly minded—and yet having the affections in heaven!

Pressing forward—and lagging behind!

Full of sloth—and yet taking the kingdom with violence!

And thus the Spirit, by a process which we may feel 
but cannot adequately describe—leads us into the
mystery of the two natures perpetually struggling 
and striving against each other in the same bosom. 
So that one man cannot more differ from another,
than the same man differs from himself. 

But the mystery of the kingdom of heaven is this—
that our carnal mind undergoes no alteration, but 
maintains a perpetual war with grace. And thus, 
the deeper we sink in self abasement under a 
sense of our vileness, the higher we rise in a 
knowledge of Christ, and the blacker we are in 
our own view—the more lovely does Jesus appear.

J.C. Philpot


----------



## Ivan

Blueridge reformer said:


> Everything I have of his is online or in my online Bible. His devotional matierial, in my opinion, is the best. This old brother knew about "experiential religion" and could really cut the the heart with his pen. With that said you can go to grace gems and get:
> 
> 1. daily words for Zions wayfarers.
> 2. daily portions
> 3. a great number of brother Philpot's sermoms.
> 
> Check out this link: J.C. Philpot



Thank you, James! The link has been duly bookmarked.


----------

